# BH 209 needs what kind of shotshell primer?



## dawg4028 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got my bh209 and gonna pickup my new smoke pole within the next couple weeks.  

Noticed on bh209 container it says not to use primers for muzzleloading; use a standard.  What I have are made for muzzleloading.  Little confused.  Any insight and where do you get the "standard" primers.  Anybody explain that.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buzz (Jun 16, 2010)

It needs a 209 Shotgun primer     Winchester, Federal, etc. make them.    Right now I'm just using Winchester 209 Shotgun Primers.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jun 16, 2010)

CCI 209M is all blackhorn209 guys use at the factory, they feel its the best primer for it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never tried the CCI 209s but hear good things about them.  currently shoot winchester 209s without fail so far


----------



## dawg4028 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have never tried the CCI 209s but hear good things about them.  currently shoot winchester 209s without fail so far



These arte cci and winchester shotgun primers right? not muzzleloading primers?

Walmart have these or do I need to order from Cabelas or somewhere like that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2010)

dawg4028 said:


> These arte cci and winchester shotgun primers right? not muzzleloading primers?
> 
> Walmart have these or do I need to order from Cabelas or somewhere like that.
> 
> Thanks guys.



yep shotgun primers.  walmart carried them years ago, but I honestly havent looked for them in a long time so have no idea nowdays.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.  You all have been a big help!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd try WalMart and check to see if they say for muzzleloaders, you dont want those. You want regular ones and might have to hit up a gun shop in your area. Order them online and you get hit with the hazmat charge.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 17, 2010)

Most of ur gun shops that carry reloading supplies will have the regular 209 primers. I even saw some at Bass Pro Shop in Maconga.


----------



## dawg4028 (Jun 17, 2010)

Today I got some Federal Shot shell primers 209A.  It did not say for muzzleloaders so I should be OK.  I hope to get the first few rounds downrange in the next couple weeks.  I'm sure I will be at the range for several hours.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2010)

dawg, dont forget thatyou do not want to be swabbing between every shot at the range.  most times I will pop off 2 primers and then shoot it like a rifle for the rest of the day.  have probably put 30 down the barrel before without ever swabbing.  accuracy stays the same and loading is just as easy 

good luck!


----------



## dawg4028 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> dawg, dont forget thatyou do not want to be swabbing between every shot at the range.  most times I will pop off 2 primers and then shoot it like a rifle for the rest of the day.  have probably put 30 down the barrel before without ever swabbing.  accuracy stays the same and loading is just as easy
> 
> good luck!



thanks just picked my new encore this morning.  can't wait to get it sighted in.  Thought I'd start out with 90 grains bh209.  What shoots best your muzzleloader?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 17, 2010)

Jim do you get a little better accuracy after a couple "fouling rounds"? I'd be setting my sights for the first round but I would like to know if it gets more accurate with a bit of fouling anyway.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 22, 2010)

dawg4028 said:


> thanks just picked my new encore this morning.  can't wait to get it sighted in.  Thought I'd start out with 90 grains bh209.  What shoots best your muzzleloader?



I shoot 100 grains, although I must admit that it shoots so well at 100 that I havent played with the loads too much.  tried higher but not lower.



tv_racin_fan said:


> Jim do you get a little better accuracy after a couple "fouling rounds"? I'd be setting my sights for the first round but I would like to know if it gets more accurate with a bit of fouling anyway.


  I cant really say that the accuracy is better after fouling, but always do it just to make sure the bore and breech is dry.

I wouldnt feel bad about dropping one load in without fouling and know that I will still be making a quality shot


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have shot BH209 groups in my Knight (26" tube) on clean, cold bores... with single swabs between rounds... and without anything done at all between shots.
The results?  I could not determine if anything outside my shooting ability influenced the size of the groups.

In other words, I could get EXACTLY what I am physically capable of shooting with my MZ regardless of the methodology I used.
90gr of BH209 gives me the tightest groups firing MMP's and XTP's, and chrono speeds were faster than two T7 pellets in my rifle. 
It is rather difficult to get consistant chrono results with sabot loads.

But I LOVE the quick and easy loading, simple Hoppes #9 cleanup and lack of corrosion offered by BH209!


----------

